
Desktop Catapults & Ballistas for Engineers & Designers to Converse in Office - ColinWright
http://solidsmack.com/design/desktop-catapults-and-ballistas-provide-new-way-for-engineers-and-designers-to-converse-in-office/
======
shocks
Nice! We (Yearbook Machine) tried 3CH helicopters for this - primarily
attempting to streamline the sweet delivery process. Ultimately the endeavour
was a failure because the helicopters didn't have quite enough lift, and the
heavy sweets caused quite an imbalance.

Now a Ballista on the other hand…

